# Angeln Talsperre Bütgenbach paar Infos?



## haloperidol (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte Am WE an die Talsperre Bütgenbach fahren und einen Tag vor Angelbegin alle Dokumente besorgen.
Angelschein bei der Post und Tageskarte für den Bütgenbacher See in der Tourist Info.

Habt Ihr vielleicht paar infos bzgl. Angelplätze die ich mir mal ansehen oder meiden sollte.

Besten Dank schonmal


----------



## posenpaule (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln Talsperre Bütgenbach paar Infos?*

angeln allgemein kann man eig. am ganzen see gleich gut was das umfeld angeht was die standplätze für friedfisch angeht würde ich sage ist der wirtzfelder teil am see am besten geeignet. wenn man mit einem zelt bewaffnet ist lohnt es sich auch schonmal auf der wiese in wirtzfeld zu zelten um morgens recht früh am wasser zu sein das zelt kostet glaube ich für eine nach 7 € auf der bauernwiese

mfg paule


----------



## haloperidol (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln Talsperre Bütgenbach paar Infos?*

thanks für den Hinweis,

brauche ich für die Tageskarte oder für den Angelschein Passfotos?


----------



## posenpaule (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln Talsperre Bütgenbach paar Infos?*

nein für den wallonieschein den perso und für die tages bzw jahreskarte den wallonieschein und evtl noch den pero


----------

